# Cornwall & south devon boxer rescue



## Sandybox (Mar 2, 2010)

we currently have 5 boxer dogs for rehoming...3.4.10
Jed - beautiful white male boxer, is blind in one eye but it doesn't bother him. gets on really well in fostercare with 9 other dogs in a family situation. approx 2 yrs old great all round dog......

Suki & Sasha, both 4yr old red/white females looking for a forever home with another dog please or each other would be best....

Jake and Roxy, 5 and 3 yrs old both neutered..red/brindle..great on lead walks, good with children and other dogs..again, together would be best, but as a 2nd dog not on their own..can be left for up to 3 hours and crated no problems..genuine change of circumstances forces this sad parting..


----------

